# 2009 G8 GT Build



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

First I want to say take it easy on my. My first build log.

Leaving the stock head unit in for now.
Using a RF 360.3 for processing
ES Full body Horns
Vifa P22wp Midbass
Subs I'm a little undecided at the moment but leaning towards a pair of old Adire Audio Brahma 15's IB

I decided I have fairly large map pockets in the doors and wanted to utilize that space so I built some fiberglass enclosures to go in there.
The Vifa is the large driver at the top of the pic


























I bought some spare door panels incase this didn't work out. I cut out the back side of the map pocket by removing the plastic rivits.


















Then glassed the inside of the pocket and the inside sheet metal of the door.



































































Trimmed and glassed the 2 halves together and got the basic shape.



















































Then I cut my rings out of mdf. The first set cracked when I tried to put the threaded bits into them so I remade them and went a bit thicker. This seemed to work.

















Used some hot-glue and some 3/8 dowel to position the rings and stretched my fabric over it. Used CA glue and a spray to fast set it.


















Resin'd the fabric cut the inner fabric and glassed the inside.

























Then milkshaked it to make sure it's sealed.

The first pod took me several months working some weekends as I'd not used fiberglass before. The 2nd pod took me 2 weekends as I already knew what I was doing.

I stripped the car and laid out my wire. Had a bit of a moment when I pulled my kick panels off and realized that I had a fuse box and a distro box right where my door grommets entered the car. Found a page on the Grrr8 forum where someone showed that the grommets can be removed w/ some putty knives. http://www.grrrr8.net/showthread.php?t=16448&p=241081&viewfull=1#post241081No molex! I got some thin welding rods and was able to use that to fish the speaker wire through that mess and into the door.

























Trial fit the driver side horn, I had plenty of room in there, and could have pushed it back another inch or 2 but the body hit the front of the brake pedal first, so that was that.









Question, the passenger side has no brake pedal would it be better to push that back the extra inch or two since I can, or keep them somewhat symmetrical?










Josh


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Loving the sealed mid enclosure.....how much volume did ya get out of that pocket?


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

nice build so far, and actually if you could get both horns back as far as the passenger would be awesome, but to answer your question yes symmetry is best, measure from a solid center point in car to make sure they are equal,this will make sure the path length difference is as minimal as possible.thanks for sharing.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

claydo said:


> Loving the sealed mid enclosure.....how much volume did ya get out of that pocket?


Well, that's a bit of a story and a "learning experience". One of my learning experiences was that when I glassed the inside of that map pocket I laid the door flat on my workspace. Well when it came time to fit the door panel back on the door w/ the enclosure mounted it wasn't fitting. It took me a couple of weekends of head scratching about why it would fit on the bench and not on the door. then I figured out the door must have flattened enough to effectively lengthen the enclosure. So between it being too long and me having a tough time getting around a door support in the pocket I ended up cutting it off. 

Just before I cut that off I had measured it compared to some wood enclosures I had built for testing and they were exactly on though I can't remember how big I made them. I'll re-measure at lunch. But I expect it to be fairly similar. The end I cut off wasn't very deep maybe an inch or so. I'm figuring I may have lost 25cu in or so. but I think I made most of that back up on the front end.










At the near side of the enclosure you can see the 'notch' I was having a hard time w/ the glass on.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

jpeezy said:


> nice build so far, and actually if you could get both horns back as far as the passenger would be awesome, but to answer your question yes symmetry is best, measure from a solid center point in car to make sure they are equal,this will make sure the path length difference is as minimal as possible.thanks for sharing.


I agree with you in pushing it back further, but I've learned that the long pedal gets you into trouble and the brake helps get you out of trouble. As much as I'd like to move that, not going to happen. The brake lever hits the horn about mid body, so there's not a whole lot I can do there. I think I'd gain roughly an inch if I could push it back though.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

JoshHefnerX said:


> Well, that's a bit of a story and a "learning experience". One of my learning experiences was that when I glassed the inside of that map pocket I laid the door flat on my workspace. Well when it came time to fit the door panel back on the door w/ the enclosure mounted it wasn't fitting. It took me a couple of weekends of head scratching about why it would fit on the bench and not on the door. then I figured out the door must have flattened enough to effectively lengthen the enclosure. So between it being too long and me having a tough time getting around a door support in the pocket I ended up cutting it off.
> 
> Just before I cut that off I had measured it compared to some wood enclosures I had built for testing and they were exactly on though I can't remember how big I made them. I'll re-measure at lunch. But I expect it to be fairly similar. The end I cut off wasn't very deep maybe an inch or so. I'm figuring I may have lost 25cu in or so. but I think I made most of that back up on the front end.
> 
> ...


D'oh!..........so did you get it to fit, or are you saying the whole venture was for naught? I would love to have enclosure in my doors!


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

claydo said:


> D'oh!..........so did you get it to fit, or are you saying the whole venture was for naught? I would love to have enclosure in my doors!


It fits but I had to cut a little off the back of the enclosure. If you look at the first set of pics where I have the fabric and rings installed you can see it.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

claydo said:


> D'oh!..........so did you get it to fit, or are you saying the whole venture was for naught? I would love to have enclosure in my doors!


Just measured compared to my test box, and it came out pretty much exact. 712cu in or .412 cu ft.


----------



## Deathjunior (Aug 2, 2011)

As a fellow pontiac owner (2006 Torrid Red GTO) I'm in for this build. Plus I can get a few more ideas on the front stage.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

I pulled the back seats and trunk panels out and realized there was a little more sheet metal back there than I expected. If I run 2 15's in there IB will there be enough breathing room in front in that pass through area? It's sized about 20" wide and about 11.5" high.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

AWESOME!! Yes the caps were intentional, I always wanted to make a sealed enclosure for my mids too. Great work, and from another Pontiac fan at that!!


----------



## perfecxionx (Sep 4, 2009)

how much time do you think it took to build each enclosure? are you going to put any deadener in the doors now?


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

knever3 said:


> AWESOME!! Yes the caps were intentional, I always wanted to make a sealed enclosure for my mids too. Great work, and from another Pontiac fan at that!!


Thanks! I made some wood boxes and listened to them in the house for a few weeks before I decided to move ahead. Hoping this pays of...


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

perfecxionx said:


> how much time do you think it took to build each enclosure? are you going to put any deadener in the doors now?


The first one was my learning time, I honestly can't say how much time I put into it. It was a bunch. I haven't done fiberglass before so this was my first shot at it. My second one I'd say I've got about maybe 20-25 hours in, but half of that is breaks. I live in phx so I go out and work for 15 mins go in and cool off for 15 mins. Plus running around for parts ect.

As far as deadening. I'm going w/ the less is more approach for now. I don't want to add a bunch more weight unless I need it. I don't see a ton of value in doing the door skin as the factory put some thin stuff on and with it being sealed it's not a big one. The rest of the car I'll spend time chasing down rattles and do as needed. I've added a fullsize spare and toolkit to the trunk that was enough I had to put stiffer springs in the back as it was. I'm also adding 100lbs of subs back there and don't want to kill performance.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Oh, I am going to use some butyl rope between the pod and the inner door skin to help w/ vibrations there.


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

sub'ed


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Didn't get as much done this weekend as I wanted. Got the horns mounted, that was a pain in the ass. Driver side was much tougher than it should have been. Passenger side went ok, except that the glove box is hinged back in there so I couldn't push the horn up absolutely to the bottom of the dash and still open the glove box. Got about a 1/4" gap above the horn on the outside, the bottom of the dash isn't completely flat. Have to think about a way to flush that up.... 


















Got the wires laid in and labeled. Once my trunk is finalized I'll trim them down and relabel them and cover w/ clear heat shrink.











Started cutting the bottom of the door panels to make way for the rings on the midbass enclosures. Found one problem on the passenger side (the first one) I'll have to notch the enclosure a little bit to clear a mount point for the door. Once I've got them in and playing how I want I'll make them look pretty. Was thinking some mdf rings w/ a metal grille covered with cloth. If you guys have any ideas let me know.










Josh


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Didn't get a lot accomplished but it sure did take a while. Got both doors back together with the pods in them. Really ugly. Need to make a grille, but I'm not going to do that until I'm satisfied that they sound decent. Was thinking of making a frame out of wood, adding some steel mesh for protection and stretching some cloth over it. Using some neo magnets to hold it on.



















Josh


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

^^^^^ takes balls


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

REGULARCAB said:


> ^^^^^ takes balls


I bought these door panels from ebay. I still have my originals uncut. Can still return the car back to factory.

Josh


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

That's the smart way to do it.

Jay


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

JoshHefnerX said:


> I bought these door panels from ebay. I still have my originals uncut. Can still return the car back to factory.
> 
> Josh


Those doors are turning out really nice. I'm doing the same thing with mine. Found some door panels at the salvage yard a few weeknds back that are the same color as mine. Hope to get to work on them this weekend.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

bigbubba said:


> Those doors are turning out really nice. I'm doing the same thing with mine. Found some door panels at the salvage yard a few weeknds back that are the same color as mine. Hope to get to work on them this weekend.


My wife just got out of surgery so I've been having to help her out a bit. But hopefully this weekend I'll at least have the front end wired and making noise.

You have a build log posted?

Josh


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Here's my build log but has not been updated in a little while. Hope to update some things soon. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/150163-2004-monte-carlo.html


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

bigbubba said:


> Here's my build log but has not been updated in a little while. Hope to update some things soon.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/150163-2004-monte-carlo.html


I like the equipment you're using. Wanted to buy some ref's but found out too late they were discontinued. What happened to the jbl's?

Josh


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, I got those new back in the late 90's. Love the Ref amps. I built a set of tower speakers for the apartment and the JBL's live there now. Sound better in there than the car. Got another set of midbass I'm really excited about hearing this weekend if all goes well. Anxious to see how your doors come out.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

My wife had surgery this week so I didn't get much done. I did how ever manage to get a couple of hours in this evening. Was able to get both 8's installed, got everything wired up temporarily w/ my 360.3 and 1 of the 4 channels. Didn't have any time to tune. Got the initial setup and put in some safe crossovers and listened to a couple of mins of a couple of different songs. Needs a lot of tuning. Sound stage is pretty high, but there's not much imaging to speak of. Center is pretty smeared. and not a lot of depth. The dynamics were pretty good, had to turn down the horns about 15db to get it listenable. 

I'll have to see if I have any time to put a mic in tomorrow after work and see what I get. If I do I'll try to post up some graphs.

But I'm not disappointed. Heard a couple of songs that did sound decent so I know with some good tuning it will be nice.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Got to playing with it a bit more. Did a ballpark T/A on it using Erin's website form. All of a sudden there was some center image. The stage did drop a little bit. Went from just under the rearview mirror to more like the top edge of the dash - just a bit low for my liking. But no rainbowing that I noticed..

Did a sine-sweep and that center bounced back and forth like a pingping game. So I've got some l/r eqing to do. 

I also listened to a couple of test tones and found the passenger side pod had a small air leak so I just pulled the door panel back off and sealed it. 

Will see tomorrow if it's good to go. Then I can do some eq'ing. When I get to actually mic'ing the car I'll post some graphs.

Josh


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Got a chance to run the rta on it. Some good some bad. Horns didn't look as bad as the mb so I concentrated on the mb's. Still don't feel like I made much headway. You guys got any advice? Lots of severe dips. I cut a few bands raised some of the dip, but tried to keep it all under 5db changes. Still have some pretty severe dips.


















































































The right side seemed like it responded better than the left. Just wouldn't move a whole lot. And the dips seemed to really be pronounced. If you guys have any advice I'm listening. I didn't get to listen a whole lot, but the center does seem more pronounced and stable. The only time I noticed any shift was on a couple of male voices on the low end the image dropped just a hair.

Josh


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

What software are we using here?

As for advice... I got nothin', sorry. But sub to follow.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

SQNUT needs to get all up on those graphs. My first bit of advise would be smooth those graphs out to at least 1/6th.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

REGULARCAB said:


> SQNUT needs to get all up on those graphs. My first bit of advise would be smooth those graphs out to at least 1/6th.


How important (or not) are the sharp dips all up and down the mb area?


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

sirbOOm said:


> What software are we using here?


Using REW for software, DBX rta mic and a beringer preamp for phantom power.

Josh


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Been a couple of weeks since I had an update. Threw out the old tuning, several times over. Will be starting over again when I get my subs in.

Had Jon at Handcrafted cut up an IB wall for me. I just don't have the patience for templates of that size.







































Found I can fit my amps infront of the IB wall, so I made an amp rack for that and started mocking up placement. I will be able to get all 3 of my tn amps in, but I will have to bolt my 360.3 to the metal behind one of the seats.




























Driving around w/o my back seat in has really made me appreciate how loud it is back there, so I've ordered some knu colossus, mlv and ccf to do some deadening in the car. will be concentrating on the back area. I drove around for months w/o door panels and it honestly wasn't very much difference, but I may put a little on the back of the door card and a few other places where I've heard some buzzing.

Josh


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Looks good Josh! Im jealous . .... youve got cut wood in your trunk and i dont yet... lol


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

hot9dog said:


> Looks good Josh! Im jealous . .... youve got cut wood in your trunk and i dont yet... lol


Yeah you need to get busy!  As long as I've been working on this you'll probably finish before me. If I'm done before the end of the year I think it will be a miracle... lol

Josh


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Unless I missed it.....what subs did you decide to go with?


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

bigbubba said:


> Unless I missed it.....what subs did you decide to go with?


Some old skool MK1 Adire Audio Brahmas. Have 1 on the home theater and 2 sitting in the front room.

Josh


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

I never did get to hear any Brahmas. Should be a pretty sweet setup.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Just saw your thread after your post in my IB road noise thread. Looks great, especially the midbass enclosure. It might be too late now, but if you end up having issues with road noise or resonances you can always build a manifold the will eliminate all driver induced mechanical vibrations. It might even help block some road noise because of the extreme driver mounting angle and smaller area going to the cabin. Don't worry about the smaller area, it does not affect the sound at that size.

Here's an example of one for IB home subs.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Just saw your thread after your post in my IB road noise thread. Looks great, especially the midbass enclosure. It might be too late now, but if you end up having issues with road noise or resonances you can always build a manifold the will eliminate all driver induced mechanical vibrations. It might even help block some road noise because of the extreme driver mounting angle and smaller area going to the cabin. Don't worry about the smaller area, it does not affect the sound at that size.
> 
> Here's an example of one for IB home subs.


Missed this post. Thought about using a manifold, but w/ how my trunk is shaped and measured it may not be worthwhile, as the bulkheads at the top and bottom of the trunk really impede access. only about 14in there. so I'd have to move that manifold way back for clearance. Decent trunk size but kinda hard to fit what I want in there.

Josh


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

I did start putting a bit of cld in the rear seat area and package shelf. using it pretty sparse right now and it did lower the noise in the car noticeably. cld only for the moment, although some mlv and ccf did just come in and it seemed to drop the higher end noise. only showed about ~3db diff on my ratshack meter though.


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

I am following this closely, I am referring this thread on the midbass drivers to my guy that is building my enclosures. Waiting on the door trims, I am also getting spares to use for the build since I want to be able to go back to oem if need be. Not to mention I don't want to drive around for 2 or 3 weeks with no door cards on.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

I drove around w/o door panels in for several months. I'm not fast like that.. lol. I originally did want to put my 8's on axis but w/ the depth of the speaker I couldn't do and still be able open the glove box. So flat they went. You also cannot build into that small opening in the bottom corner as the door stopper comes in there and swings around a bit, so you have to be careful there.

As far as how they sound they work pretty well. mid bass is quite strong. I can feel it in the chest pretty well. Bass was actually quite good too, I decided to 'play' one night just to see what they can do, and on 150 watts and some old skool bass mekanik my wife said she could hear it in the house 

I did run some test tones and found a few small pinholes that I had to seal after fact. The doors do not vibrate inside or out even though I did not use any deadner of any type yet. I do have a few pieces of plastic in the door, and dash that I'm trying to track down that do vibrate at certain frequencies.

I did put some cld in the back deck/rearseat area and have some ccf and mlv to add back there and enough cld to do much of the car so I'll move around finding the rattles. The back deck was terrible w/ the factory subs... Somewhere up by the door vents and the control panel for the sunroof I have some to chase down also. BTW what's the best way to open that panel up to get in behind there?

Josh


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Oh, I got my spare door panels from Cleveland pick-apart on ebay. was something like $300 for all 4. They did have several different ones, and some did have broken door handles or vent flaps so if you go there be sure you check the pics closely.

Josh


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Haven't updated in a while thought I'd post up. Got the amp rack carpeted and started the wiring.



















And got the IB baffle carpeted.










With any luck, I'll have them installed and have some bass in the car this weekend. Have a lot to do around the house also, so we'll see.

Josh


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

I hear you about the whole balancing act between audio time and house work time! Its a juggling act- lol. I look forward to seeing drivers mounted to your board!


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Yeah, I'm starting to get anxious, been a long time since I've had some subs in my ride. I'm looking fwd to getting some more power on those 8's too. They sound much better when turned up, so I'm thinking that more power will really help them out.

I saw you got started on that box, did you get that finished?

Josh


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I want to hear that IB wall!


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

JoshHefnerX said:


> Yeah, I'm starting to get anxious, been a long time since I've had some subs in my ride. I'm looking fwd to getting some more power on those 8's too. They sound much better when turned up, so I'm thinking that more power will really help them out.
> 
> I saw you got started on that box, did you get that finished?
> 
> Josh


I should be done with the box by tonight, by far one of the most complicated boxes ive built, crossing my fingers that it was worth all the effort! But your ahead of me in your build, you are already running power wires, i just got my 0 gauge yesterday, i got to try and catch up to you .


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

mikey7182 said:


> I want to hear that IB wall!


LOL yeah, so do I!


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Not much of an update. Got the amp rack in and mostly wired this pic is w/o wiring finished. That was a real bear.... my 265lbs doesn't fit in that trunk that well...










I have several days off starting thurs, so hopefully I'll get the ib wall and subs in then.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

So I had the end of last week and all of this week off. Thurs was my 20th anniversary so I spent that w/ the better half. Fri, I started putting the wall in and managed to put a light tear in my calf muscle so that put me down a few days.

However, yesterday I got the wall in. That ended up being a chore, the rivnuts in the top bulkhead started spinning as I tried to tighten them. So, I used a chisel and popped the heads off and had my wife reach in there w/ her small hands and thread some washer/nuts in, but got it in before family came over. Turkey was had by all. All in all a good day.

Today I found a nail in my tire and had to get that repaired however I finally got my Brahmas in!



















It's good to have some bass back in the car. It sounds pretty decent, could use some more power to them, the cones hardly move, but it's definitely hits the lows. Every step on this car has kind of been a pain in the ass, so I'm not sure I want to go through trying to find a place for another amp... Sounds pretty flat by ear, but I haven't gotten a lot of time in with them yet.

I still have a bunch of cleanup work to do w/ running/hiding some wires, sound deadening, grills and of course the really big job - TUNING. But another big step taken!

Josh


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Hell yeah!!!! Its coming together nicely...happy anniversary btw- dont let that calf muscle slow you down- keep it going- pills and whiskey, repeat until desired effect has been reached. Dr. John sez so! Lol cant wait to see it completed in person.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Thankfully I had gotten my hot tub up and running a couple of weeks ago, and hitting the muscle relaxers has helped.

Josh


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

therapture said:


> Any updates?


Not a lot. Haven't spent much time on the car. Holidays and had to tear the garage apart for the electrician. Finally got some electrical in the garage after 17 years.... All the stuff I've done in that garage - woodworking, rebuilding engines, trannys, lift trucks ect done w/ 1 extension cord. Big pain in the ass but that's done now! 

Got some carpet back in the trunk so it's finished. Got the back seat and rear package tray back in so the back is done. Had to find out what was rattling in my sunroof, ended up putting some ccf around the motor as it was vibrating. 

Still need to make grills for the door. Was thinking I may take some aluminum wire - maybe 3/16 and bend it to shape for the outer shape, cut another ring from wood to go around the driver for protection and connect the 2. Then wrap in grille cloth. Any ideas are welcome.

Have the 360 controller temp mounted w/ doublestick tape in the cubby at the bottom of the centerstack. Testing that location right now. If I stay there I'll build a beauty panel as it does just look kinda stuck there. Where did you put yours at?

I'm just about ready to start tuning on mine again. So far I have only done minor work and thrown it away a couple of times... Been watching your tuning saga.

Josh


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

I started some initial tuning doing some very baseline TA and some l/r work. It does seem to have helped the center a bit. Think I'm a bit hot in the 1k range, but found what I think may be a TA or phase problem. Below is my L/R mids on a sinesweep independently. But on the 2nd image I've added an actual sweep of both mids on at the same time (green) and I get a dip at 130 and 250-300 and a peak at 90 that appear. So I'm thinking I must have a TA problem here.... More work to do.




















There's a gap starting at 800 up to about 1k but I'm crossed over at 775 so that should be a non issue - although I'm pretty pleased w/ the midbass's higher end on these on a full sweep - for an 8" It sure isn't seeming to beam.... I did fine a couple of spots that wouldn't move up or down w/ eq so I'm dealing w/ interior problems on that.

Josh


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Ran into another curiosity. I had the aux selected while I was tuning - laptop plugged in. And w/ no signal coming out of the laptop I could hear something playing - exteremely faint, but it was there. So I turned it way up and there was music.... I said crap I wonder if it's picking up my XM... So I turned it on the xm (factory) and sure as ****, the same song was playing. WTF, I guess that part of the radio doesn't turn off. Makes me think about putting in an aftermarket unit now...


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I thought I had commented somewhere on your install.

It's a great install. Nice and clean.

I struggled with trying to keep the factory radio in my VW but with all of my equipment I had it never sounded right. I used a couple of different processors, then I changed the radio to low out (it was an available option) but the sound was never right. I got rid of the car and in my new car the first thing I did was swap out for a new head unit.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

vwdave said:


> I thought I had commented somewhere on your install.
> 
> It's a great install. Nice and clean.
> 
> I struggled with trying to keep the factory radio in my VW but with all of my equipment I had it never sounded right. I used a couple of different processors, then I changed the radio to low out (it was an available option) but the sound was never right. I got rid of the car and in my new car the first thing I did was swap out for a new head unit.


Yeah, the climate controls on this is built into the radio, so changing the hu is not to be taken lightly... So far there's only 1 real clean way to do it using a controller that a guy on the g8 forums came up w/ - using a touch screen. Folick controller from g8 designs. Really bumps the price though. $650 to give you the ability to put in an aftermarket hu....

But It definitely was strange to hear that input bleeding over like that.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

I went online and saw the Folick controller. I looks nice but as you said it bumps up the price of installing an aftermarket HU. They showed it selling at $400, that's a good chunk of money. I went to the IDATA MAESTRO web site to see if there module would support your car. The G8 was not a part of list- but the G6 was. arrrrrgghhh.
Im looking at the maestro for my car right now, it gives me onscreen support for A/C controls and CAN-BUS information (boost, water and oil temp etc) on the screen of my Alpine. That would be the ideal setup for you if only they supported your car. Those bastards!


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Yeah, We share a lot of electronics w/ the Camaros. Same chassis and pcm. But I think some guys tried the Camaro kits but they weren't working entirely I think some of the functions did... We share a lot w/ them but not quite enough. Car has been a pretty big pain in the ass for an install. And the HU is the biggest bummer. Rest of the car has been pretty awesome.

Josh


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I guess that's what you get with a car made by an American company, for the Australian market, converted back to America. Lol you get lots of bastardizing (for lack of better term).

If I had a G8 I wouldnt be happy with that touch screen climate control. It wasn't as straight forward as the factory one, it looked kind of awkward down there, especially with the giant 8" alpine above it.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Yeah, I kinda like the tactile feel I have now. But there really isn't any alternative. I think a guy on the forum 'vegasnate' is working out how to do climate w/ an ipad but don't think he's marketed anything yet. There just wasn't enough of these made to satisfy the the develppment costs. 

That folick controller was actually sold to Alpine and they're selling it down under w/ their top of the line hu as a package only for like 3k....

I suppose if someone got really enterprising the control knobs could be surgically removed and repositioned into a different beauty panel maybe. but it's kind of a strange thing how it's built. The display, knobs, buttons and hazard are all built into a panel that detaches from the cd transport behind it.

Found an interesting video series on youtube on the development of my car. Holden actually spend 1billion dollars on development of my car. a couple hundred mil of that revamping the factory to build it. I really like the car overall, it's pretty fast for a fat-girl (4000lb sedan) and she dances pretty well too. Had very few problems w/ it. Just a giant pain in the ass to put a stereo into. Front doors kinda suck for that also. Theres really less than 3" or so of depth to play with w/o modifying the doors. Hence why I built pods. The Trunk is setup a bit strange w/ the reinforcement across the rear package tray, so there's not a lot of trunk height either. I only got the 15's in there by moving the ib wall back behind the reinforcement, and that barely clears the tub for the spare tire.

Josh


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

I hear ya bro. Even though I am very happy with my Jeep, there are many things that I miss about my G8GT. The factory stereo nonsense is far from one of them. I never had decent radio signal because I broke the antenna plug in the radio the first time that I attempted to take the radio out....of course I found a post later specifically detailing how to disassemble the dash. Oops. I refused to buy a factory replacement though so I "repaired" it. Lol 

I am glad that Folick made some coin (hopefully) selling to Alpine. I was going to be part of the beta testers for the screen as well as his original plug and play module but ended up going away for a while for the military. He seemed like a nice guy on the G8 forum.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Josh- for your baffle, is the entire perimeter of it up against a hard surface in the trunk? I'm going to be building mine for my 18" shortly, and a portion of it rests against the molded trunk liner which is basically hollow on the back side- there's a few inches between it and the wheel well. I'm trying to decide if it's worth cutting the trunk liner and making the baffle extend all the way to the metal of the wheel wells, or if I should just try and seal it against the trunk liner as good as I can and call it a day.


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

mikey7182 said:


> Josh- for your baffle, is the entire perimeter of it up against a hard surface in the trunk? I'm going to be building mine for my 18" shortly, and a portion of it rests against the molded trunk liner which is basically hollow on the back side- there's a few inches between it and the wheel well. I'm trying to decide if it's worth cutting the trunk liner and making the baffle extend all the way to the metal of the wheel wells, or if I should just try and seal it against the trunk liner as good as I can and call it a day.


I cut my liner with a razor in the corners where it meets the side liners. I simply used some industrial velcro on the backside when I put the liner back in to trade it in.


Edit......How the heck are you gonna get an 18" in there....It most certainly will not be against the seat metal. 

I would seal the baffle spacer against the metal. The carpet in between wont give you a good seal.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

ndm said:


> I cut my liner with a razor in the corners where it meets the side liners. I simply used some industrial velcro on the backside when I put the liner back in to trade it in.
> 
> 
> Edit......How the heck are you gonna get an 18" in there....It most certainly will not be against the seat metal.
> ...


That's a good idea. I'll give that a try. My baffle is going to be further back in the trunk as opposed to against the seat metal/ski pass opening. In my Passat, I have a little over 19" in height where I plan on mounting the baffle, and if I angled it against the seat metal, it'd be closer to 20" so I can go either direction. The baffle perimeter is almost perfectly square/rectangular, but where that liner is would need to be cut a bit so it seals properly.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

JoshHefnerX said:


> Still need to make grills for the door. Was thinking I may take some aluminum wire - maybe 3/16 and bend it to shape for the outer shape, cut another ring from wood to go around the driver for protection and connect the 2. Then wrap in grille cloth. Any ideas are welcome.
> 
> 
> Josh


Did you do the fiberglassing/cosmetic portion of the door where it was cut to allow the larger midbasses yet?
I've done 2 door rebuilds in previous cars for 8"midbasses, so I've had at least a little experience with it.

Going by what I see here: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/2168728-post18.html
It's a tougher shape with the open section and the curvature. What I would probably recommend doing is cut out the grill ring, then get some green floral foam and stuff it in and all around the open area, then shave/trim it to the shape you want. Use some hot glue or CA glue to attach the grill ring in place, then rough up the plastic panel in the surrounding areas and through the entire lower half of that panel) and drill plenty of holes for better adhesion and then glass it up. You can then come back with body filler (over the entire bottom half of that panel) and sand it out smooth. Use some SEM texture and SEM trim black if you want to paint it, or use grill cloth/vinyl if you want to cover it. Should look great.

EDIT: BTW- I'd eliminate the pocket as it will be difficult to make it look right and the entire lower panel will look more cohesive.


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

mikey7182 said:


> That's a good idea. I'll give that a try. My baffle is going to be further back in the trunk as opposed to against the seat metal/ski pass opening. In my Passat, I have a little over 19" in height where I plan on mounting the baffle, and if I angled it against the seat metal, it'd be closer to 20" so I can go either direction. The baffle perimeter is almost perfectly square/rectangular, but where that liner is would need to be cut a bit so it seals properly.


This is what the metal looks like behind the trunk liner....obviously minus my small metal modifications 

link to more photos is here--> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3110485/2008/photo-gallery/


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

JoshHefnerX said:


>


Where is your spare tire well? Why does it look like you don't have one? Should be a plastic one like in my photos in my last couple posts above.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

The problem with mine is not against the rear seat opening; it is on the sides. I'm planning on installing my baffle about 1/3 of the way back in the trunk, so the front of my MDF isn't going to be touching anything or sealed against the ski pass; the entire perimeter will. And on the sides in the upper corners, the trunk liner is basically a hollow shell, and when it is pulled back, there is a cavity behind it where the hydraulic arms for the trunk lid are, as well as the strut towers. So cutting the liner away makes the outline for the baffle quite intricate and awkward, so I'm wondering if trying to seal it against the liner is adequate, or if this is going to be a lot more involved than I thought.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Very nice and clean build!


----------



## swargolet (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice to see another G8 build! As for the head unit. I read somewhere that ours is pretty good in terms of producing a clean flat signal. If you really want to change it out, then you really only have 4 options.

1. Use the Folick controller which you mentioned above and an aftermarket HU.
2. Use the Android radio sold my Ace Performance.
3. Convert to one of the other radios out there either from the Caprice PPV or IQ system. Although this is basically the same in terms of audio, just a nicer interface.
4. Learn how GMLAN works and make your own climate controls. 


I'm really interested to see how your midbass enclosure turns out. 

What are your plans for mounting the tweeters?


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

mikey7182 said:


> Josh- for your baffle, is the entire perimeter of it up against a hard surface in the trunk? I'm going to be building mine for my 18" shortly, and a portion of it rests against the molded trunk liner which is basically hollow on the back side- there's a few inches between it and the wheel well. I'm trying to decide if it's worth cutting the trunk liner and making the baffle extend all the way to the metal of the wheel wells, or if I should just try and seal it against the trunk liner as good as I can and call it a day.


Holy crap I missed a day in here...

The top and bottom of my ib wall are mounted against the metal. there's a bulkhead along the top and just the trunk floor at the bottom. the sides are up against the trunk liner. The bottom of the wall also butts up against my amprack.

Josh


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> Did you do the fiberglassing/cosmetic portion of the door where it was cut to allow the larger midbasses yet?
> I've done 2 door rebuilds in previous cars for 8"midbasses, so I've had at least a little experience with it.
> 
> Going by what I see here: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/2168728-post18.html
> ...


No I haven't yet, I don't know if I wanted to try fiberglassing to plastic. It gets really hot here in the car in phx and I could see that expanding and cracking loose. I was thinking of fabric covering the whole area. Was thinking maybe a rod bent around the perimeter, with a wood ring around the driver where I'd mount some grille, connect the 2 and then grille cloth the whole shebang. Mount w/ neo's. I stole a pic from someone on here can't remember who though.. I liked the shape of how it all fit together.









I've got some other projects I've been needing to deal with so I've been kinda slacking on the car lately... :blush:


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

ndm said:


> Where is your spare tire well? Why does it look like you don't have one? Should be a plastic one like in my photos in my last couple posts above.


I peeled the factory carpet off the molded plastic backer that goes over the spare tire well, that's what that gray piece is in that pic you reposted. I've since re carpeted that piece.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

swargolet said:


> Nice to see another G8 build! As for the head unit. I read somewhere that ours is pretty good in terms of producing a clean flat signal. If you really want to change it out, then you really only have 4 options.
> 
> 1. Use the Folick controller which you mentioned above and an aftermarket HU.
> 2. Use the Android radio sold my Ace Performance.
> ...


Not familiar w/ Ace performance - do they have a replacement for A/C controls?

I'm still not sold on replacing it - the signal coming out of the deck is pretty flat as shown on the 360.3's display when running the setup. Just thought it was very strange and suspect when I could hear my satellite playing when aux was selected. Some kind of bleed over between the sources.

No tweets in here, using the horns for high end.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Mikey, I did feel around the edges of the baffle for any air movement and didn't feel any, even before it was completely sealed back there. I'm also underpowering the subs by a fair margin. I'm pulling 2ohms at my amp which is "supposed" to be 1050w... If it really is that much I'm getting ~500w a piece, and my subs barely move. Brahmas are capable of 27mm xmax one way. I'd be surprised if it was doing half of that.

Josh


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Good to know. The trunk liner doesn't seem THAT flexible in that direction, so I would imagine I can get a decent seal on it, and I'm only going to be running about 450w to the single 18 for now. I can always try it and if it doesn't work out, reassess at that point. If it ain't broke...


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Haven't updated here in a while, had some other projects to work on during the nice season here in Phx... 

Going to finish the door panels here soon, need to take them off and deaden and make grills.

Also, officially have a dead Brahma.. :-( Time to find some recones I hope Fi, is doing them..


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Well, it looks like there aren't enough parts to recone both of these.... Have to figure something else out. Any suggestions?

Josh


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Find a custom speaker builder to use your remaining parts (baskets, motors) and make some nice custom subs.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks Dave, do you happen to know anyone? if you don't feel like publishing a name, pm me.

Josh


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

JoshHefnerX said:


> No I haven't yet, I don't know if I wanted to try fiberglassing to plastic. It gets really hot here in the car in phx and I could see that expanding and cracking loose. I was thinking of fabric covering the whole area. Was thinking maybe a rod bent around the perimeter, with a wood ring around the driver where I'd mount some grille, connect the 2 and then grille cloth the whole shebang. Mount w/ neo's. I stole a pic from someone on here can't remember who though.. I liked the shape of how it all fit together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could do that, but consider this- You want to try to have the front wave of the midbass playing freely into the cabin, not reflecting off of the inside of that lower portion of the door for half of the midbass. So build it up with the fiberglass first, without covering the midbass, and then simply do a custom grill shape around it and use grill cloth


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> You could do that, but consider this- You want to try to have the front wave of the midbass playing freely into the cabin, not reflecting off of the inside of that lower portion of the door for half of the midbass. So build it up with the fiberglass first, without covering the midbass, and then simply do a custom grill shape around it and use grill cloth


I wasn't going to copy that absolutely, I just liked that shape of the grille as I have a similar shape to my panel w/ the vent in the upper corner and the angle of the arm rest.

I'm honestly feeling kind of deflated - the wind left my sails a bit after I lost a sub. I'm looking into replacement options for that. 

Also have some other project vehicle I'm dealing w/ as it was parked at a family members house and needs to be dealt with.

So I may not be back on the grille immediately.

Josh


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Looks Good Josh. Hope to hear it soon, if we ever have another SQ meet and greet or comp.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

The real Subzero said:


> Looks Good Josh. Hope to hear it soon, if we ever have another SQ meet and greet or comp.


Been off for a couple of months. It's been too hot out for a gathering, and I've been side tracked for the last couple of months on another project. Still haven't done the door coverings or replaced the subs...


----------



## lukeman269 (Sep 1, 2011)

JoshHefnerX said:


> Been off for a couple of months. It's been too hot out for a gathering, and I've been side tracked for the last couple of months on another project. Still haven't done the door coverings or replaced the subs...


Go hit up robot underground for your subs. Patrick is the owner and he can build you some custom subs. He has some adire brahma replacement voice coils too.

720 W. Southern Ave., Shop is in the back, Mesa, AZ 85210 

That's where the shop is located and here's their number: 602-312-6504

Hope they can figure out something for ya.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

lukeman269 said:


> Go hit up robot underground for your subs. Patrick is the owner and he can build you some custom subs. He has some adire brahma replacement voice coils too.
> 
> 720 W. Southern Ave., Shop is in the back, Mesa, AZ 85210
> 
> ...


not too sound like a douche.... but im going into the deep end with this one-
There is a very big community here in Arizona that is all too familiar with the antics of robot underground...... bad juju. You couldn't pay me enough money to run anything that comes from that location. Anybody who knows me, knows that the last thing I want to do in this life is to talk **** or to throw dirt at someone.... so for me to do it NOW is a big deal. Robot underground can suck a big one!!! there.... I said my peace.... "now back to our originally scheduled program"


----------



## lukeman269 (Sep 1, 2011)

hot9dog said:


> not too sound like a douche.... but im going into the deep end with this one-
> There is a very big community here in Arizona that is all too familiar with the antics of robot underground...... bad juju. You couldn't pay me enough money to run anything that comes from that location. Anybody who knows me, knows that the last thing I want to do in this life is to talk **** or to throw dirt at someone.... so for me to do it NOW is a big deal. Robot underground can suck a big one!!! there.... I said my peace.... "now back to our originally scheduled program"


I have heard good and bad things about them. I just figured to throw it out there because they actually have oem coils for the subs this guy has and it is nearby to him. Nonetheless, I'm sure he can get a recone from PSI and be done with it but shipping can be costly.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

lukeman269 said:


> I have heard good and bad things about them. I just figured to throw it out there because they actually have oem coils for the subs this guy has and it is nearby to him. Nonetheless, I'm sure he can get a recone from PSI and be done with it but shipping can be costly.


its all good man.... I just spazzed out for a second lolol 
This is Josh's build log and I consider him my friend- I apologize to him for derailing the discussion about his build.  The dog days of summer in Arizona are winding down..... this is when the builds around here gain momentum.....


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Been tied up w/ stuff. Buddy bought a sub from him a while back. We went for a drive out to his house and there was a ton of **** all over the place over there. Not just adire stuff, he'd bought anything and everything that mfg's around there were clearing out. mtx/orion rf ect.

Not 100% I'd want to leave my motor there, probably get lost lol...

PSI only had 1 coil left, and I really wanted to get them both done so they were identical.


----------

